# hay broker markup



## jrcrumiI (Jun 10, 2013)

Two interesting phone calls tonight. One made to a fellow forum member about maybe doing some work together and 5 minutes later a hay broker from Southern NM asking about buying hay. This got me thinking what do these brokers markup they hay, or are the paid more of a finder fee...


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

I would say that varies as much at hay prices around the country does .


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Around here on rounds I will mark it up $10 if I don't have to touch it but instead just arrange trucks from point A to B, large squares I try to get $20 out of because of the added risk of rain damage and needing to be stored inside or tarped. A large portion of my sales is hay my neighbors need moved, they know I have a big market and don't mind me making a little on it as well.


----------



## jrcrumiI (Jun 10, 2013)

Lewis,

That is a fair deal, must be a shortage out here again with the broker calling me when I never heard of him....lol


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

jrcrumiI said:


> Lewis,
> 
> That is a fair deal, must be a shortage out here again with the broker calling me when I never heard of him....lol


Southeast Colorado south of I-70 is in quite a drought so there may be a hay shortage. Plus a general lack of inventory from last year and the year before. Not that anyone should be keeping hay over a year old to sell, but it probably does affect the price and supply. Prices are softening a little here as Northern Colorado has had a fairly good irrigation water year..


----------

